# Hoyt bows vs. Bear bows...



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not asking anyone to "nock"one brand or the other, but I am considering a mid price now from both mfgs and i am wondering what the difference really is. They both shoot similarly from what I can tell.

The Hoyt looks nicer and is lighter, but the bear is a better value. Both shoot similarly, but the Hoyt is faster.

What about long term satisfaction with manufacturers?

Thanks
K


----------



## mechhead (Dec 13, 2006)

Never have owned a Bear bow, however, I have owned several other brands. I have been a Hoyt shooter for the past 5 years, owning only 2; Katera and currently the AM 32. Have found myself brand loyal since shooting Hoyt bows. If you feel that both are similar after shooting them, then value may be your best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't owned a Bear in a long, long time. But I haven't had a Hoyt yet that I wasn't happy with, both shooting and dependability wise.


----------



## herm25 (Feb 14, 2010)

I own a AM32 and a Bear Truth II, I can say that I am very happy with both, and you cannot go wrong with either. In my experience the Bear bows have much more aggressive cams and are a little harder to draw back. Both companies take very good care of their customers.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

which bow are you comparing to which bow? because i thought they had raised the prices on the bears


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

I've never had a Hoyt, but I do have a 2011 bear assault that I feel is a far better bow than it was advertised to be! I was just at my local "dicks sporting goods" today and saw that they had the bear attack package on sale for a measly $499. Now that is an amazing deal! If the attack went to a 31" draw you better believe I would have bought one on the spot. Yes I am aware that the attack is last years model and they don't even make them for 2012.
I just love the idea of Fred Bear being the founder of bear archery. What an amazing legacy!


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

I was looking at the Hoyt rampage and the bear legion package.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

On the surface....Hoyt...obviously. That being said, I have never been able to say "X" brand of bow was positively responsible for my scores or killing more deer and I've owned more than I care to list. Hoyt is no doubt going to hold the resale better but in the end, you still gotta go w/what feels better in your hand.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

What kind of shooting do you think you will do over the next few years? If just hunting, then save a few $$ and consider the Bear. If you will want to hunt and shoot 3D etc... then I believe that the Hoyt will be easier on you over time as you take more shots. This is based on the performance I have seen from watching other adults and kids shoot 3D and target. The Bear bows make more noise and seem to vibrate more. You really don't take a lot of shots while hunting (in fact wasn't it Fred Bear who said you should practice hunting with only one shot per day?) so that may not matter if you don't expect to do a lot of target shooting. Another consideration is the distance you expect to shoot and expect lethal accuracy vs. good target accuracy. My child has shot the same Hoyt Trykon Jr for four years and we have had no problems at all.


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

I think it will be 90% target and 3d, hunting later. It's primarily a hobby for me and my daughter for now, but I want to buy a bow that will not limit me for the next few years of learning.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

kepople said:


> I think it will be 90% target and 3d, hunting later. It's primarily a hobby for me and my daughter for now, but I want to buy a bow that will not limit me for the next few years of learning.


Go for the Hoyt then. If you're planning on keeping it for a few years then you'll find the support better (pro shop vs box store) and Hoyts, more often than not, are more durable than other brands with fewer problems.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with going with Hoyt as well


----------



## jordantoney8 (Nov 9, 2010)

Id say 95% of people are going to say Hoyt! I am just a regular bow hunter with a Police Officers salary so i cannot buy the so called "High End" bows like hoyt mathews bowtech ect. i did upgrade from the ol Martin Bengal to the Bear Attack last year and could not be any happier! Granted, i have not shot the bows listed to know how much better they are than my attack but i know that i love my bow. i am drawing 72 pounds with a 28 inch arrow and its slinging my arrows around 305 fps. too me that is plenty fast and my bow is silent in my hand. best advide is to do like others have stated and try to shoot them all but if you are like me and you cant do that then take a pick but remember, just because the name is a "Top Brand" doesnt always mean that its the best. Slick Trick heads are probably the most popular fixed head out there and how many times do you see an advertisement or sponsor for them??? There is a reason that Bear is still around!!!


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

I shoot a bear instinct and I love the bow. it didn't kill my inheritance nor take my kids college fund away both brands are great but remember Hoyt was designed around target and Bear was designed around hunting. you can hunt with a target bow and you can shoot targets with a hunting bow. I say take your pick and make friends with it my ancestors took dear with 2 sticks and a string.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using tapatalk 2. Trinity Archery Field Staff.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Get one of the NIB Hoyt Alphaburners from Scotty for $419 shipped! No better value on the market.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> Get one of the NIB Hoyt Alphaburners from Scotty for $419 shipped! No better value on the market.


That's a great deal and a far better performer than the others. Higher quality in fit and finish as well.


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

I just don't think you can go wrong with one of these new bows that bear is making! I do agree that it would be better to do your business at your local archery shop to gain better service. I just think its unfortunate for bear that they were a middle of the road bow for so many years because now they have stepped up to the plate as a home run hitter and there are so many guys out there that lack respect for what bear really is right now and talk about this new breed of bear bows as though they are inferior! 
Regardless of all that though, it ultimately boils down to comfort in your own personal hand. That is the reason my primary bow is an Oneida eagle!


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

If you do decide on Hoyt, get the rampage xt. It is a better bow for your money than the rampage. The xt has the same limbs and cams that the height end hoyts had in 2011.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> That's a great deal and a far better performer than the others. Higher quality in fit and finish as well.


And its cheaper than half the bows you can buy at Dicks Sporting goods!


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Shoot both and decide which fits you better. Bear bows are a smoother draw and a quieter shot. One could easily argue they have less hand shock as well, depending on the model.

Hoyt's quality is hard to beat (Bear isn't bad) and they are good shooting bows. I would agree their finish is better than Bear's.

Hard to compare brands. Which models are you looking at?


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

As it was said before, Bear is more geared for hunting, Hoyt for target or 3d...this being said, when I bought my new bow this year I shot all the major brand top end bows and the Bear Anarchy fit me better than anyof the others...I was so surprised and pleased that I have given Bear alot of business...Thier CS is the best in the business and will make sure you are pleased 100% with your purchase...I would shoot the bows you are looking at if you can andmake your choice on what YOU like better...good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

BearArcher1980 said:


> *As it was said before, Bear is more geared for hunting, Hoyt for target or 3d*!


^^^^This is why AT has NO credibility with the majority of the archers out there. With statements like this, I really feel sorry for the beginning archer trying to disseminate fact from total fiction.

Hoyt = Quality
Bear (compound bows) = Cheap box store bow


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Shoot them both and buy the one that feels best for you. I was in a similar dilemma last year. I was looking for a mid range bow with good features for hunting and some target shooting. I narrowed it to 2 bows in my price range, a Hoyt rampage xt and a pse bow madness. I shot better with the pse - robin hooded one of my arrows trying it out - and loved how the Hoyt felt in my hand and how quiet it was. I went with the Hoyt and have to say it has been a great investment. Great because I love getting out and shooting this bow. I now have Shot close to 10,000 arrows through the bow in the last 8 months. 1 dead turkey, hopefully 1 elk in September, and a several hundred x's. I will most likely replace the cables and strings in the next month. My only problem has been creaking limbs but that was fixed by lubing the limb pockets. Let us know what you go with. Have fun shooting.


----------



## Left-Hander (Jan 31, 2012)

I owned a bear and loved it. I would take the bear. Also best customer service around


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Who gives a HOYT? - shoot both and let the bow pick you ... Take the advice of post #14, _"I say take your pick and make friends with it, my ancestors took dear with 2 sticks and a string"_


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ijaw said:


> Who gives a HOYT? - shoot both and let the bow pick you ... Take the advice of post #14, _"I say take your pick and make friends with it, my ancestors took dear with 2 sticks and a string"_


Dear? Dear who?


----------

